
Chess Game Using Racket’s Pasteboard - bwidlar
https://alex-hhh.github.io/2018/10/chess-game-using-racket-s-pasteboard.html
======
mark_l_watson
Really nice writeup. I have been using Racket occasionally for many years and
never thought about the UI libraries. Off topic, but I am going to retire next
year and would like to settle on a single programming language for
recreational and research programming: probably either Racket or Common Lisp,
less likely Haskell or Pharo Smalltlalk. Racket is a great ecosystem and
community but I have been using Common Lisp for 36 years.

~~~
jstanley
Why do you want to settle on just one language?

After you retire you'll have time to learn as many languages as you have
occasion to use!

~~~
cicero
Although I'm not yet retired, I have been thinking about something similar.
When I was younger, I loved learning new languages. Now I find I'm less able
to learn so quickly, and I'm more interested in getting things done. I'm
interested in building things that are reliable and will last, so Haskell has
been interesting to me. However, there is something about Common Lisp and
Racket that keeps drawing me back, even though I tend to favor static typing.
(Maybe Typed Racket is the answer?) My everyday language right now is Python,
but I'm looking for something that feels more solid.

------
bjoli
You should check his other stuff. Before I found his workout editor, I didn't
think racket's gui libraries were good for much more than simple dialogs.

------
dukoid
Title should probably be "Chess Game UI ..." (or part 1: UI)

